# Google’s low cost iPad-killing Asus built Android tablet launching next Wednesday?



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 19, 2012)

Swiftly following on from Microsofts much hyped Surface launch comes rumours and a pic about Google's alleged upcoming cheapy Android tablet. A 200-250 quid tablet done properly could be a success...









> Piggy-backing on Google chairman Eric Schmidt’s last December revelation that his company was working on own tablet, an Asian trade publication claims an Asus engineered device marketed under the Nexus moniker launches at the Google I/O developers conference, which runs from June 27 through 29 in San Francisco’s Moscone West.​​It’s gonna cost just $199 and feature a seven-inch display, the word on the street has it. The publication also offers tidbits regarding launch plans for Google’s first branded tablet…​
> The above blurry shot is said to represent a seven-inch Google-branded tablet, courtesy of PhoneArena.​


 
Source.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks like a phone from the back.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 19, 2012)

Indeed, something like the Galaxy Note.


----------



## Cid (Jun 20, 2012)

editor said:


> Looks like a phone from the back.


 
To be fair I think preconceptions are probably skewed slightly by the 'phone arena' logo, could easily be any size. I hope this collaboration works out, Asus have always made good stuff but are somewhat lacking on the publicity side - if it does it could produce some very interesting products.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2012)

Cid said:


> To be fair I think preconceptions are probably skewed slightly by the 'phone arena' logo, could easily be any size. I hope this collaboration works out, Asus have always made good stuff but are somewhat lacking on the publicity side - if it does it could produce some very interesting products.


Their Transformer tablet and Zenbook ultrabook products are absolutely superb. They're just not trendy like some makers.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jun 26, 2012)

the spec according to gizmodo , hopefully they will have kept a little something back to tantalize us with at launch:
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2012/06/this-is-googles-new-nexus-tablet-the-nexus-7/

As rumoured, Google’s going to announce a 7-inch, Nexus-branded tablet called the Nexus 7. According to the leak, it’s built by Asus, with a 1.3Ghz quad-core Tegra 3 processor, GeForce 12-core GPU and 1GB of RAM with two different storage variants: 8GB and 16GB.
The Nexus tablet will also feature NFC and run Google Wallet (probably only in the US) and Android Beam.
The screen is an IPS display with a 178-degree viewing angle, running a resolution of 1280×800. The device will also sport a 1.2-megapixel front-facing camera. The battery will also give you nine hours worth of operation.
The 8GB model will set you back $US199 and the 16GB will cost $US249. No word in the document on local prices.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

That all looks believable...


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Their Transformer tablet and Zenbook ultrabook products are absolutely superb. They're just not trendy like some makers.


They've been running the internet cafes (and showcasing their hardware) at some of the really hip European fashion trade shows that I go to, for some time.  I'm not ashamed to wave my lovely bamboo ultraportable about in public that's for sure.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 27, 2012)

Due I spy a transgression of Apples rounded corners on an electronic device patent,this will all end in tears I tell ye.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 27, 2012)

WiFi only or will it have 3/4G options?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's the iPad killer in all it's glory:






Google dude talks on video:





> Like was widely suspected, the tablet is built by ASUS (shades of Eee Pad MeMO ME370T, anyone?) and mostly draws our attention in terms of what we get for the money: that quad-core Tegra 3, 1.2-megapixel front camera, NFC and 1280 x 800, IPS-based LCD are traits we'd normally look for in a pricier tablet. How much pricier, you ask? Google is asking just $199 for a dainty 8GB model and $249 for a 16GB version -- that's a lot of speed for the money, especially with a $25 Google Play credit and a slew of bundled content. *There's no SD card slot, however. *


 
No SD card? Well that's it fucked then, everyone knows you can't sell an Android tablet without an SD card, it's their killer USP..!


----------



## Macabre (Jun 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> No SD card? Well that's it fucked then, everyone knows you can't sell an Android tablet without an SD card, it's their killer USP..!



Big turn off for me too, the appeal of a 7 inch tablet for me is the portability. Having to stream stuff on the go is bollocks.  Hopefully the other 7inch tablets will drop in price due to this coming out, there is an Acer tablet that looks good.


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think many others will drop to this sort of price since they will really struggle to make profit at such prices, and unlike Google they have no other reason to want to sell them unless they actually make profit.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

Why does the thread title say "iPad killing"?


----------



## souljacker (Jun 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Why does the thread title say "iPad killing"?


 
I thought you worked in the technology media?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

souljacker said:


> I thought you worked in the technology media?



He's just doing his usual trolling, call him on it and he'll flounce yelling about how he owned an iPhone back in 1964 for three days...he doesn't like any threads which aren't glowingly positive about Google on urban75.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

elbows said:


> I don't think many others will drop to this sort of price since they will really struggle to make profit at such prices, and unlike Google they have no other reason to want to sell them unless they actually make profit.



I reckon Apple could make a 7" and make a profit.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

souljacker said:


> I thought you worked in the technology media?


It's not intended to be an 'iPad killer' nor is it likely to ever be one.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll close this thread seeing as the actual announcement one is here: 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/googles-nexus-7-tablet-leaked.295428/unread


----------

